# quickcam kernel driver confuses my kernel!

## momesana

I can't get the quickcam driver to work with my logitech Quickcam express. When I load the kernel driver and then start an application like xawtv or gqcam then I can only see a black screen and after that the kernel has some major problems and asks me to reboot. As you can see below the ID of my camera (ID 046d:0870) is exactly the same hardware as described on the gentoo-wiki Quickcam-howto so it must be supported. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_logitech_quickcam_on_2.6.x_kernel.

Any Ideas?

Thanx

here are some information:

-------------------------------------------------

uname -a: Linux localhost 2.6.15-reiser4-r1 #12 PREEMPT Thu Apr 20 12:50:18 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ GNU/Linux

gcc 3.4.5-r1

qc-usb: 0.6.3

===============================

What lsusb has to tell about my camera

===============================

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. MX-1000 Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

===============================

dmesg | grep quickcam

===============================

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep quickcam

quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.3 $Date: 2005/04/15 19:32:49 $)

quickcam: Kernel:2.6.15-reiser4-r1 bus:3 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:0870

quickcam: Sensor HDCS-1020 detected

quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

usbcore: registered new driver quickcam

================================

Kernel log during the procedure

================================

localhost ~ # tailf /var/log/kernel/current

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

May 17 22:41:43 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

May 17 22:44:52 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: leak ed ebc0f0c0 (#81) state 2

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] quickcam: Control URB error -2

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 247c8934

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  printing eip:

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] c02dd4de

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] *pde = 00000000

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Oops: 0000 [#1]

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] PREEMPT

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Modules linked in: rfcomm l2cap snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq tulip snd_ice1724 snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_ak4114 snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_ak4xxx_adda snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd soundcore hci_usb bluetooth quickcam videodev evdev parport_pc lp parport nvidia v4l1_compat v4l2_common psmouse sermouse usb_storage ohci_hcd w83627hf hwmon_vid i2c_isa sd_mod scsi_mod rtc

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] CPU:    0

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] EIP:    0060:[<c02dd4de>]    Tainted: P      VLI

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.15-reiser4-r1)

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] EIP is at usb_kill_urb+0x28/0xf6

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] eax: 247c8910   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000001   edx: 00000000

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] esi: eefdbee0   edi: ec6565c4   ebp: ef0a3910   esp: db45fddc

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Process gqcam (pid: 25371, threadinfo=db45f000 task=d90ed5c0)

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Stack: ee92f47c ecf82a84 ef160000 ef160000 ee92f400 ee92f400 ee92f45c ef160000

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]        c02de71f ee92f400 00000001 00000000 ec554000 ec55425c ec6565c4 ef0a3910

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]        00000000 ec55425c ec6565c4 f12dcc39 eefdbee0 ec554000 db416660 f12dd1a5

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Call Trace:

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c02de71f>] usb_set_interface+0x14e/0x158

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<f12dcc39>] qc_isoc_stop+0xb9/0xda [quickcam]

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<f12dd1a5>] qc_capt_exit+0xb/0x34 [quickcam]

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<f12dd39d>] qc_v4l_close+0x33/0x5f [quickcam]

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c014a300>] __fput+0x83/0x130

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0148e1f>] filp_close+0x4c/0x55

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0118aeb>] put_files_struct+0x5d/0x92

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0119575>] do_exit+0x1a8/0x368

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c01197f1>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c012106b>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x287/0x2ac

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c01029b4>] do_signal+0x4f/0xcc

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0114680>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

                - Last output repeated twice -

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c012ae73>] do_futex+0x33/0x74

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c012af72>] sys_futex+0xbe/0xcd

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0102a58>] do_notify_resume+0x27/0x37

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  [<c0102c22>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel] Code: 5a 59 c3 57 56 53 83 ec 40 8b 74 24 50 85 f6 0f 84 db 00 00 00 8b 46 1c 85 c0 0f 84 d0 00 00 00 8b 40 40 85 c0 0f 84 c5 00 00 00 <83> 78 24 00 0f 84 bb 00 00 00 fa bb 00 f0 ff ff 21 e3 ff 43 14

May 17 22:46:15 [kernel]  <1>Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

----------

## nic01

I had (have) the same problem. Seems to be a bug in the driver, something to do with usb speed calibration when you connect the webcam to a usb hub where another usb device (like a mouse) is present. 

Try and connect the webcam to a usb host which isn't used by another device.

/Nic

----------

## momesana

 *nic01 wrote:*   

> I had (have) the same problem. Seems to be a bug in the driver, something to do with usb speed calibration when you connect the webcam to a usb hub where another usb device (like a mouse) is present. 
> 
> Try and connect the webcam to a usb host which isn't used by another device.
> 
> /Nic

 

The trick worked for me too. I passed it to the qce-usb mailing list. Thanx alot!

momesana

----------

## bluenuht

I have the same issue so I tried plugging in the camera to each of the 8 usb ports on my case but lsusb always says

```

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0024 Microsoft Corp. Trackball Explorer

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

even if I plug it into a hub it says Bus 002.

how can I use the camera (I need the usb mouse+keyboard)

----------

## momesana

 *bluenuht wrote:*   

> I have the same issue so I tried plugging in the camera to each of the 8 usb ports on my case but lsusb always says
> 
> ```
> 
> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
> ...

 

Well, it seems like all of you ports are on top of the same hub. you also have an USB bus 001 but maybe it is not connected to any of your usb ports. Maybe you should file a bug. The trick above is only a workaround, the real solution would be fixing the driver...

----------

## momesana

 *bluenuht wrote:*   

> I have the same issue so I tried plugging in the camera to each of the 8 usb ports on my case but lsusb always says
> 
> ```
> 
> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
> ...

 

I contacted the developers of the driver. They are working on a solution. Let's give'em a few weeks and hopefully 0.6.5 will have the fix incorporated.

----------

## malteo

any news on this problem?  :Confused: 

----------

## PsychoI3oy

I can confirm that this is still happening in the latest qc-usb, 0.6.6 with a 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 kernel (amd64 if that matters). I have a Logitech QuickCam Express: 

quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.6 $Date: 2006/11/04 08:38:14 $)

quickcam: Kernel:2.6.24-gentoo-r4 bus:2 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product :0840

quickcam: Sensor PB-0100/0101 detected

quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

usbcore: registered new interface driver quickcam

My problem, however, is that no matter what physical port I plug my camera into, it goes onto 'bus 2' along with my mouse, while the printer always goes to 'bus 1'. (I'd show lsusb but it locks and I haven't rebooted since the last crash message)

Is there any way to write/edit a udev rule to force the printer to bus 2 and the quickcam to bus 1? 

Then again, this is starting to be a lot of work for an ancient camera that I really have no use for.

----------

## anz

I installed 

media-video/qc-usb-messenger (1.7-r1)

on kernel version 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 (x86)

But when trying to modprobe quickcam dmesg puts out following message:

```
Linux video capture interface: v2.00

quickcam: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_devdata

quickcam: disagrees about version of symbol video_unregister_device

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

quickcam: disagrees about version of symbol video_register_device

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_register_device
```

Is it possible, that the module quickcam does not work with that kernel generally - any hints?

On another computer with 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (amd64) the module works ...

----------

## PsychoI3oy

I tried it on another gentoo box (x86) with no other USB things and it works just fine. This other box has a 2.6.25 kernel.

----------

